# Ever get a check the client claimed was final payment?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We all know if the check says "final payment" or paid in full that you'd better make sure they don't owe anything further for that account prior to depositing it... 

Client from 2009 for snow service, had an initial December bill of $1800+, then another $750 in January before formally cancelling service when i spoke to them on February 1st 2010. He said he would send in a payment while he goes through the rest of the billing... there wasnt much there, a half dozen pushes and salt for the two months.

Our office processes "deposits" a check from them for $1000 and a couple days later we get a letter claiming they're canceling the contract due to performance and over billing issues.. there were no performance issues until they wern't happy with the bill. First the wife claimed we charged "heavy " salt fees which we never did and that was for only calcium when required, again which wasn't ever charged to them.

We even credited a push because we didnt get back to the building for their 6am opening and returned just prior to 7am.... that push and salt were credited back.

They still owed a grand total of nearly $3000, they paid $1000.

Their letter states "Enclosed is our final payment for services rendered" . 

After our collection attorney received a reponse from their attorney, their attorney claims he consulted with the "client" about the invoice and suggested to make a final payment of $1000 of the disputed amount... , i dont believe this attorney suggested they only pay $1000 of their total bill, he really meant the disputed amount, but in the clients eyes, they disputed the entirety. 

This attorney must know that since there is nothing written on the check itself, how do they even think they have a case to claim it was paid in full with invoices/emails about them owing and not wanting to pay for a $2800 invoice total?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't think they have a case. If they do try to pull the "paid in full" on the checks memo...write the words "cashed in protest" above the signature line.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ramair, I think you need a different line of work. I've never seen anyone with so many disgruntled customers, nor have I ever seen anyone so disgruntled with their customers. You have WAY too many problems on your hands.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Longae29;1317638 said:


> Ramair, I think you need a different line of work. I've never seen anyone with so many disgruntled customers, nor have I ever seen anyone so disgruntled with their customers. You have WAY too many problems on your hands.


No you just hear about the bad ones hah. Theres plenty of good business dealings along the way. The attorney thought we @#%#@ up until i showed him the check copy and said look, plus we didnt even get the check for $1000 and the letter in the same envelope, like i said they came days apart anyway. This is the same stuff thats been posted a year or two ago, finally just not busy enough to go after them for payment now.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Longae29;1317638 said:


> Ramair, I think you need a different line of work. I've never seen anyone with so many disgruntled customers, nor have I ever seen anyone so disgruntled with their customers. You have WAY too many problems on your hands.


Hee hee hee ...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Ramair, I had asked you to clarify a few answers you gave me in this thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123384&page=4 Now that you have some time on your hands, maybe you can respond. Since that posting the US dollar has gained ground and now sits around $1.03 over the Canadian buck.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Longae29;1317638 said:


> Ramair, I think you need a different line of work. I've never seen anyone with so many disgruntled customers, nor have I ever seen anyone so disgruntled with their customers. You have WAY too many problems on your hands.


Maybe he is related to Bobby Gedd.

Maybe he _is_ Bobby Gedd.

Both from Joisey.

Both have the most unique customer situations one could ever think up.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Longae29;1317638 said:


> Ramair, I think you need a different line of work. I've never seen anyone with so many disgruntled customers, nor have I ever seen anyone so disgruntled with their customers. You have WAY too many problems on your hands.


Agreed...and I can't even totally follow what he is saying, I've read it 2x and still don't understand it. Other then Ramair had a pissed off customer and turned it over to collections beyond that I'm totally lost...


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't figure out how some of you guy get bent over. I'm very selective of who, what, and where I'm plowing to avoid this type clientele. On top of those things listed if someone hires you out of necessity that's one thing, but price shoppers or problematic customers I have no such time for.


----------

